# Anyone recommend a DA polisher?



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

As per the title really. My car has picked up quite a few swirls and very small scratches and it's my plan over the summer to correct her paint.
I've done a bit of research but am baffled why some polishing machines cost £60.00 and others cost £400.00.
I'm happy to spend about £100.00 but don't posess the product knowledge to know what is what? 
Any help please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Das 6 is a good machine but you will also need pads and polishes


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Das 6 is a good machine but you will also need pads and polishes


I bought a Das 6 Pro in a bag with backing pads. Nice bit of kit.

VT


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Das 6 pro about £15 cheaper if you join/already a member of detailing world

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=207877

If your buying anything else at the same time I think you need to put them through as 2 separate orders or the discount code doesn't work


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

bhoy78 said:


> Das 6 pro about £15 cheaper if you join/already a member of detailing world
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=207877
> 
> If your buying anything else at the same time I think you need to put them through as 2 separate orders or the discount code doesn't work


Thanks for the replies guys - really appreciated.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I was recommended on the forum to look up junkman2000 on you tube and found him a great help with some real funny moments. As a result of this I too purchased a DAS6 pro with hexlogic pads and Meguires M105 and M205 polish and polished the car over a few days as the DA is safe but slow so don't think you will have it done in a couple of hours lol.

I paid a chap 60 quid to mop the car earlier in the year that after what I achieved looks like a total waste of money as I managed to remove all but the worst scratches.


----------

